

Five Unsung Heroes of Seattle's Tech Scene - gthuang
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2009/08/20/five-unsung-heroes-of-the-seattle-tech-scene/

======
Derrek
I like that the Seattle startup scene is getting some more love. There really
are a ton of smart entrepreneurs and great startups there.

